
D.C. Gives Uber and Lyft a Better Spot in Nightlife - dingdongding
https://www.citylab.com/transportation/2017/10/a-dc-neighborhood-rethinks-parking/543870/?utm_source=recode
======
dingdongding
D.C taking a chapter from playbook followed by variety of airports like Las
Vegas and airport in India where there is an assigned spot for ride-share
pickup and dropoffs.

